# Chocolate Chihuahua ~ Skin Problems??? ~ Choc owners need your advice Please



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

OK I really want to get a Female smooth coat Chocolate Chi 
when I get my next Pup.
I really had my heart set on this. I went to a dog show today 
and asked a breeder about one. She said you will have trouble
finding one, and if I do I will have to be prepared to deal with 
health issues. Apparently Choc Chi's have skin conditions that
are on going. If you have a Choc smooth coat or you have 
knowledge about this, can you please give me your opinion?
I have never heard this before. Although I dont actually have any 
knowledge about it. It just seems a bit strange to me.


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Whaaat?? I have never heard this either. I have a chocolate smooth coat and to my knowledge there are no issues with her WHATSOEVER. I'm really curious about that information.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

YoQuiero said:


> Whaaat?? I have never heard this either. I have a chocolate smooth coat and to my knowledge there are no issues with her WHATSOEVER. I'm really curious about that information.


Thanks for that, I thought I would post just to see what everyone thought cause I have never heard of this.
I'm starting to think she was just telling me this to push me toward her dogs.
She mainly had cream. light cream and reds.
She also told my cousin that she wouldnt be able to find a pure white Chi. But I have seen them on here. So confused....


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

I have a chocolate LC....absolutely no skin issues here.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Maybe she was referring to Chocolate Blues? My Roo is a blue chocolate and blues are prone to color dilute alopecia. (hair loss) Other than that, no idea what she could be referring to.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

She also said that the sun will damage a choc chi's fur, and lighten it. And I would have to be prepared for ongoing care and rubbing ointments into her skin. She is a reputable breeder. Am I allowed to put her site on here? I cant understand why she would say this?


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

foggy said:


> Maybe she was referring to Chocolate Blues? My Roo is a blue chocolate and blues are prone to color dilute alopecia. (hair loss) Other than that, no idea what she could be referring to.


no defiantly chocolate not choc/blue


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

I don't see why you couldn't share a breeder's website, they want exposure and business after all... (Though I guess this is in negative regards, so I guess it's your discretion...)

I just tried Googling and didn't find anything to back up her statement. I did see one or two things talking about BLUE chocolates, as Paula said.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

That's weird, my boy is blue and I suspect he may be dilute but that's the only skin problem i've heard of in reference to coat color, who knows.

I would just look into it but i've never heard of it, perhaps she meant in your area? I know I had a hard time finding a couple different colors I was looking for when we decided on Godric.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Well from what everyone is saying here I should have a skin condition just cause I get a choc pup! I think I will just forget that breeder and buy else where!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Amandarose531 said:


> That's weird, my boy is blue and I suspect he may be dilute but that's the only skin problem i've heard of in reference to coat color, who knows.
> 
> I would just look into it but i've never heard of it, perhaps she meant in your area? I know I had a hard time finding a couple different colors I was looking for when we decided on Godric.


NO that wasnt the case she said all choc chi's will have this skin condition. I have seen some online. Not in my area but with in 2 hours drive for sale for around $1000 Her pups start at $1200-$1600


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Yeah, I'd look elsewhere. I'd even ask other breeders who DON'T have any chocolates to comment on what you heard.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

angel-baby said:


> NO that wasnt the case she said all choc chi's will have this skin condition.


Naw, she's wrong.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

angel-baby said:


> NO that wasnt the case she said all choc chi's will have this skin condition. I have seen some online. Not in my area but with in 2 hours drive for sale for around $1000 Her pups start at $1200-$1600


Hmm, sounds a little devious to me. It wouldn't surprise me, I can't imagine the dog market it very high right now what with all the people without work and such. She's probably just looking to cut a deal.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

I have a chocolate and a blue, both smooth coat, neither have any problems. As previously mentioned they can sometimes have thinner coats, Miley has very little fur, just fuzziness on her neck and tummy. Reese is two, he loves to lay out in the sunshine, and his coat has never "faded" and I have never had to put anything on him. The breeder sounds a little nutty/misinformed to me.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Had a look back on her site and she has sold a choc in the past it was long hair but choc for sure! 
I said to her I own a black and she said 
"blacks are blacks not choc their coat wont fade"
Now if chocs had skin conditions why would she have sold one that looked just fine????


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

I have a chocolate and white smooth coat female. And she has no skin problems or health problems whatsoever. This sounds like a myth for sure.


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Yeah I think she was hoping to make a sale since she didn't have any Chocolates herself for sale since she knew that's what you were looking for. Plus I would think there would be something out on the internet about this if you googled it, but I can't find anything other than CDA (color dilute alopecia). There are several people on here with chocolates and I've never read any of them having skin issues????


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

If her chocolates fade in the sun/light perhaps she has 'bad' chocolates. I know in poodles you can have 'bad' blacks (they fade to gray and don't stay true black), maybe she has that in her chocolates? I know some some chocolate (different breeds like labs) can fade in the sun, but most of these dogs are outdoor dogs, I can't imagine a chi being an outdoor dog.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

YoQuiero said:


> Whaaat?? I have never heard this either. I have a chocolate smooth coat and to my knowledge there are no issues with her WHATSOEVER. I'm really curious about that information.


What they are referring to is color dilution alopecia. What's that? It means that they can lose hair/fur sporadically or sometimes close to completely at one point or another in their lives, you can google it to learn more, but personally I will stay away from chocolates and blues for this reason. One day the pup looks completely normal next day you suddenly notice they are losing fur, sometimes in patches, sometimes all over, it really depends. Not ALL of them have this but many, many do. Its more common in blues than it is in chocolates I think, but I could be wrong.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

It won't be all chocolates. My Dad has a chocolate SC that is like 5 years old. She has NO skin problems or ongoing health problems due to her color.

She has LP but she's a pet store pup. No flaming- she wasn't purchased.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I have a chic sc. He has no proba whatso ever. His coat I'd perfect x


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> What they are referring to is color dilution alopecia. What's that? It means that they can lose hair/fur sporadically or sometimes close to completely at one point or another in their lives, you can google it to learn more, but personally I will stay away from chocolates and blues for this reason. One day the pup looks completely normal next day you suddenly notice they are losing fur, sometimes in patches, sometimes all over, it really depends. Not ALL of them have this but many, many do. Its more common in blues than it is in chocolates I think, but I could be wrong.


I agree with this--the breeder said that because chocolate is a dilute color. The CDA isn't as common in chocolates as it is in blues but it does happen. I LOVE chocolate & would love one one day but I think I'd be more apt to get one if it was from lines where chocolate wasn't used all the time or from a chocolate dam & chocolate sire. Just like when you're looking for a blue...you just have to be careful to check the lines.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

She may have been trying to steer you
away from other choc breeders.Also
her chis are rather high priced for what
she had.Keep looking as there are many
good chi breeders out there.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> What they are referring to is color dilution alopecia. What's that? It means that they can lose hair/fur sporadically or sometimes close to completely at one point or another in their lives, you can google it to learn more, but personally I will stay away from chocolates and blues for this reason. One day the pup looks completely normal next day you suddenly notice they are losing fur, sometimes in patches, sometimes all over, it really depends. Not ALL of them have this but many, many do. Its more common in blues than it is in chocolates I think, but I could be wrong.


FWIW, maybe this is what Eleanor has going on. Twice since I've had her there's been a point where her coat thinned out a LOT; but then grows in super thick again. We always just assumed it was normal since she's never had any other problems; but maybe this is it?? If anyone would like I'm sure I could dig up a timeline of photos just so you guys can see what I mean; it was definitely pretty drastic!!


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Hmm, I have never heard this either. Libby is a long haired chocolate and has a beautiful colored coat..Never had any problems with it at all. Chocolates are one of my favorite colors If you really want one, go for it..I have never heard of anyone saying this. I do think it is harder to find chocolates..at least in my area. When I was looking for another after Bella, I was so suprised when Libby came about. I either wanted a blue or chocolate long haired and it took forever to find one. Good luck and I hope you find your perfect baby


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Kitty&Kahlua said:


> FWIW, maybe this is what Eleanor has going on. Twice since I've had her there's been a point where her coat thinned out a LOT; but then grows in super thick again. We always just assumed it was normal since she's never had any other problems; but maybe this is it?? If anyone would like I'm sure I could dig up a timeline of photos just so you guys can see what I mean; it was definitely pretty drastic!!


Is she spayed? If not...does it happen in between her heats? Five months after Mari has a heat she basically blows her coat. For a month & a half she looks quite horrid...but then it grows back in nice & full again. It's pretty common for that to happen with the females.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

MChis said:


> Is she spayed? If not...does it happen in between her heats? Five months after Mari has a heat she basically blows her coat. For a month & a half she looks quite horrid...but then it grows back in nice & full again. It's pretty common for that to happen with the females.


Yup, we had her spayed right after her last litter (And for anyone who wasn't around back in Feb when we were posting about it; we adopted her and last owner didn't tell us or "didn't know" she was pregnant. She gave birth 2 weeks after we got her..:foxes15 But yeah, right after the pups were weaned and found homes we had her fixed. I'd say the first time it happened was right in spring; so at that time we just thought maybe it was a seasonal thing. Her coat got nice and thick again for summer; then for about the last two months it's been getting patchy again. So this time around I just took some trimmers and clipped her up.. so now it's not obvious, she just looks like she naturally has a short coat and only has fringe on her tail/ears (basically how Kahlua is.) But no other changes or symptoms that would indicate she's got any problems.. I'll see if I can find some pix of each extreme..

Edit to add:

Ok here we go. Didn't bother any editing or red-eye lol...

Ellie in Feb, very thick coat:









Ellie in April, thinning out and patchy:









Ellie in June, pretty much all short hair; BUT thick:









Ellie in July; getting the fringe back, still thicker:









Ellie in Sept, fairly normal..:









Ellie early this month, starting to thin out again:









And Ellie a few days ago when I decided I didn't want her to be all wispy again so I just took the trimmers to her and beat it to the punch; just left the ear fringe lol...


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

I have a chocolate LC who will be a year old next month and she has absolutely no skin problems. She has beautiful shiny hair.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

AC/DC Fan said:


> I have a chocolate LC who will be a year old next month and she has absolutely no skin problems. She has beautiful shiny hair.


OMG she's a Kahlua Clone!!!!! O_O


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

cprcheetah said:


> If her chocolates fade in the sun/light perhaps she has 'bad' chocolates. I know in poodles you can have 'bad' blacks (they fade to gray and don't stay true black), maybe she has that in her chocolates? I know some some chocolate (different breeds like labs) can fade in the sun, but most of these dogs are outdoor dogs, I can't imagine a chi being an outdoor dog.


My chocolate girl will lighten up if she is out alot in summer (like laying in the sun everyday) BUT she gets darker again when it's cooler and she doesn't spend so much time outside. She has no skin problems or health problems. Just for the record she is not an outside dog, but does like to be out side during the day in warm weather.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Kitty&Kahlua said:


> OMG she's a Kahlua Clone!!!!! O_O


Maybe they're twins separated at birth! They do look verrry similar, Kitty. :coolwink:


----------

